# bolt action pen disassemble



## penmaker1967 (May 17, 2013)

hi guys i was wonder how would be the best way to take apeart a bolt action pen . i have one that the finsh has cracked on and did not know till i had a customer at at show that saw it and told me about it do iu just do it the way you do all others or is there something else that i need to do so i wont destroy the kit.
thanks for the help


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 17, 2013)

I just took one apart with no damage to the barrel at all.  

You need the harbor freight transfer punch set or similar.  Unscrew the bullet tip, remove refill and get the biggest diameter punch that will fit.  

Punch the back end (bolt action)off, get the biggest punch that will fit in the tube and punch the lower section out.


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 17, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 17, 2013)

penmaker1967 said:


> thank you



Do you have the punch set already?


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 17, 2013)

yes i have the set been using it for awhile now.


----------



## dbledsoe (May 17, 2013)

You have to remove the bolt before you try to knock the end off. Otherwise it breaks off. DAMHIKT
Loosen the screw inside the cap and unscrew the bolt from the slide. Unscrew the clip finial and remove the slide. Then you can knock out the cap fitting.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 17, 2013)

dbledsoe said:


> You have to remove the bolt before you try to knock the end off. Otherwise it breaks off. DAMHIKT
> Loosen the screw inside the cap and unscrew the bolt from the slide. Unscrew the clip finial and remove the slide. Then you can knock out the cap fitting.



I guess I just got lucky.  No problem with mine.  Sounds wise either way.


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 18, 2013)

i got mine took apart last night with no problems


----------



## Grenger (Dec 8, 2016)

dbledsoe said:


> You have to remove the bolt before you try to knock the end off. Otherwise it breaks off. DAMHIKT
> Loosen the screw inside the cap and unscrew the bolt from the slide. Unscrew the clip finial and remove the slide. Then you can knock out the cap fitting.



how do you remove the bolt? how do you reach the screw?


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 8, 2016)

The back cap threads right off ...

After this, you can reach the bolt screw from the back end, unscrew it so that you can remove the bolt by unscrewing it.

Finally, with the bolt removed, the slide can also be removed or re-positioned for left or right hand operation of the bolt action pen.  (they made it this way intentionally for exactly this purpose)


----------



## Grenger (Dec 8, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> The back cap threads right off ...
> 
> After this, you can reach the bolt screw from the back end, unscrew it so that you can remove the bolt by unscrewing it.
> 
> Finally, with the bolt removed, the slide can also be removed or re-positioned for left or right hand operation of the bolt action pen.  (they made it this way intentionally for exactly this purpose)



I removed the cap. when  i look inside i dot not see any screw.  the screw is on the other end.  I can not reach it when the pen is assembled


maybe i am not using the same kits that you have.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 8, 2016)

Ahh ... that may be either and older or newer design than what I have seen.

In that case, I would set the bolt to the "retracted" position and tap it out.


----------



## Grenger (Dec 8, 2016)

Grenger said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > The back cap threads right off ...
> ...




found my problem, i disassembled the pen. it needs more trimming


----------

